# [AUDIO] pb lecteurs xine & gstreamer (finalement, non :'( )

## Tony Clifton

Bonsoir,

j'utilisais habituellement amarok comme lecteur MP3 mais depuis peu j'ai remarqué qu'il me mangeait une milliseconde sur la première note (qui commence à ~1s) de « rock 'n' roll train » du dernier album d'AC/DC (celui-ci ayant été ripper avec cdparanoia et encoder avec LAME en extreme). J'ai donc re-ripper et ré-encodé avec les mêmes paramètres cette piste et j'ai toujours le même problème. Par contre lorsque je l'encode en insane (de manière plus générale en CBR, je pense) je n'ai plus ce problème.

Je me suis donc dis pourquoi ne pas changer de lecteur. Je me suis alors tourné vers Banshee (après avoir essayé BMPx, exaile, rhythmbox,...) mais je m'aperçois que lui son problème (et à tous ceux qui utilise gstreamer) c'est de manger les premières millisecondes de chaque morceau. Ce qui pause donc problème lorsqu'une musique n'a pas de blanc en début piste.

Finalement, j'ai testé avec mon lecteur préféré : mpg123 et là aucun problème. Enfin presque, c'est quand même pas trop la joie d'écouter ses musiques en ligne de commande   :Embarassed:  .

Même si ces problèmes sont très légers, il n'en sont pas pour autant inaudible (je peux vous envoyé les morceaux pour exemple).

J'aimerais donc savoir s'il existe des programmes assez élaboré qui utilise mpg123 ?

Merci.

----------

## geekounet

Et si t'encodais plutôt en Ogg/Vorbis ou Flac ? Ces formats ont justement ce qu'il faut pour éviter ces désagrements de ce genre (en particulier pour le gap entre les pistes), ce pour quoi le mp3 a du mal, en dehors du fait qu'il démoli bien le son, et les players mp3 qui surmontent ces lacunes ont des hacks sales non "standards" et qui ne rendent pas pour autant un parfait.

Bon perso, j'utilise MPD, en écoutant majoritairement du Flac, et tout va très bien, aucun bout manquant dans mes pistes, et un gapless parfait.  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

J'utilise du flac et amarok et je n'ai pas constaté le problème que tu décris, je pense donc que sa vient du codec.

----------

## Tony Clifton

Merci pour vos réponses !

Je crois que tu as bien raison geekounet, je vais devoir passer au flac (je testerai l'ogg aussi). Mais vu le prix des disques dur en ce moment autant ne pas se priver...

Pour le problème sur amarok (enfin xine) j'ai essayé sur une ubuntu et c'est le même problème. Je vous laisse les intros de deux morceaux qui déconne chez moi :

_ AC/DC - Rock 'n' roll train : problème sur la première note avec xine.

_ Alain Bashung - Je t'ai manqué : problème de gap.

J'en ai aussi profité pour tester MPD et il s'en sort plutôt bien, le concept change un peu mais c'est intéressant... (à approuver   :Smile:  )

----------

## geekounet

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> J'en ai aussi profité pour tester MPD et il s'en sort plutôt bien, le concept change un peu mais c'est intéressant... (à approuver   )

 

Regarde du coté de ncmpcpp pour le client MPD, il est géant (même s'il a un nom à coucher dehors), et je vais avoir du mal à passer à un autre player rien qu'à cause de lui.  :Smile:  (parce que sinon XMMS2 me tenterai bien...)

----------

## Tony Clifton

Merci, mais euh... le GTK c'est bien aussi...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> Merci, mais euh... le GTK c'est bien aussi... 

 

J'ai pas trouvé de client graphique qui fait aussi bien  :Wink: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Je viens de faire le test en encodant des fichiers en FLAC (et en WAV aussi) et j'ai toujours le même problème d'intro mangée avec gstreamer : un petit exemple en FLAC

EDIT : c'est curieux mais avec MPD si la musique est précédée d'une autre il n'y a aucun problème alors que si c'est la première de la liste, il en mange un p'tit bout

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Tony Clifton wrote:*   Merci, mais euh... le GTK c'est bien aussi...  
> 
> J'ai pas trouvé de client graphique qui fait aussi bien 

 

Ah bon, je ne l'ai pas testé à fond mais qu'est-ce qu'il a comme fonctionnalité en plus ?

EDIT : ce que j'aime bien sur les lecteurs comme Banshee, rhythmbox, BMPx et compagnie, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de playlist. Lorsque qu'on veut écouter une musique, on "charge" forcement le CD qui va avec. Et je trouve ce concept sympa (plus audiophile) ça me rappel l'époque des CD   :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Tony Clifton wrote:*   Merci, mais euh... le GTK c'est bien aussi...  
> 
> J'ai pas trouvé de client graphique qui fait aussi bien  
> 
> Ah bon, je ne l'ai pas testé à fond mais qu'est-ce qu'il a comme fonctionnalité en plus ?
> ...

 

La gestion des playlists et le browser de media qui prennent 2 secondes au clavier, ça rend super efficace, la fonction de recherche est bien aussi, et puis le tagging à la volée sur des grands ensembles de fichiers, il est rapide à le faire  :Smile:  Enfin bref, c'est du bonheur à utiliser au clavier, je suis plus rapide avec que tous les autres trucs que j'ai pu utiliser avant.  :Smile: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Après avoir testé plusieurs clients en GTK, je dois bien avoué que ncmpcpp se défend plutôt très bien et mon choix final se portera probablement dessus.

----------

## Temet

Hey les gars, je viens de tester hier mpd et ncmpcpp... ça me botte bien mais... ça ne vous dirait pas de partager vos fichiers de conf, comme ça?   :Mr. Green: 

Enfin bref, je crois que je vais me débarrasser d'Amarok.

----------

## Tony Clifton

La conf de mpd ou ncmpcpp ?

Moi perso pour ncmpcpp je n'ai rien customisé mais si quelqu'un a des trucs a proposer, j'suis preneur.

----------

## Temet

Bah tu peux configurer les données que t'affiches et la coloration, les touches aussi (j'ai juste inversé "P" et "p" pour le moment, j'ai pas eu le temps de trop trifouiller  :Wink:  )

----------

## Temet

Bah déjà je te conseille de mettre :

```
playlist_display_mode = "columns"

song_columns_list_format = "(8)[green]{l} (28)[cyan]{a} (28){b} (36)[red]{t}"
```

Dans ton ~/.ncmpcpp/config

La liste de lecture, bah qu'elle est plus jolie! ^^

... si t'as pas eu la bonne idée de faire attention au message de log, fais ça avant

```
bzcat /usr/share/doc/ncmpcpp-0.2.5/config.bz2 > .ncmpcpp/config

bzcat /usr/share/doc/ncmpcpp-0.2.5/keys.bz2 > .ncmpcpp/keys
```

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah déjà je te conseille de mettre :
> 
> ```
> playlist_display_mode = "columns"
> 
> ...

 

Ah merci, c'est vrai que ça me gonflait de devoir appuyer sur p à chaque fois  :Smile: .

Pour les autres options, je vais les dé-commenter pour voir le changement.

----------

## Temet

Fais gaffe au fait, le song_columns_list_format a ptet changé... j'ai installé la version stable et les confs des couleurs ont changé pour la version 0.3!

----------

## Tony Clifton

Ah effectivement, il a dû passer en stable récemment du coup j'ai mis à jour à la 0.3 (unstable).

----------

